# Wird Warhammer genug weiterentwickelt?



## kopfabdunoob (20. Dezember 2008)

Hallo, 
kann man zur Zeit davon ausgehen, dass Warhammer Online noch eine Zeit (Jahr oder so) weiterentwickelt wird und sich so ein Wechsel zu dem Spiel überhaupt noch lohnt. 

Überall liest man von mittlerweile vielen enttäuschten Spielern und ein zweites Wow (Von der Spielerzahl) wird es wohl nicht mehr werden. Age of Conan wurde im letzten Halben Jahr kaum weiterentwickelt und ist langsam sehr langweilig. Will bei Warhammer nicht wieder den Fehler machen auf ein schnell zusammengeschustertes Spiel zu setzen, dass die Qualitativen Maßstäbe in Weiterentwicklung und Langlebigkeit nicht erfüllt. 

Ist viel gemacht worden und die Grafik mittlerweile hoffentlich auf akzeptablen Niveau? Einige Screenshots (im verwasche texturen thread) sind ja wirklich grausam und erinnern an die ersten 3D Spiele, die vor 10 Jahren rausgebracht wurden. Die sind wohl nicht repräsentativ oder was soll man davon halten?


----------



## Krischi1987 (20. Dezember 2008)

Grafik ist akzeptabel. die verwaschenen Texturen wurden schon gefixt. Ja war wird immer weiterentwickelt is ja bei wow nicht anders. Das Spiel is gelungen. Die Grafik is geschmackssache. Mir aber gefällt sie sehr gut. Wenn du mehr auf PVP aus bist ist war auf jeden fall die richtige Wahl. Musst aber aufm richtig schön vollem Server spielen sonst geht nicht wirklich was im RVR bereich. Ich find War sehr gut gelungen für meinen Teil. Es lohnt sich auf jeden fall zu war zu wechseln( is meine Ansicht)


----------



## DeeeRoy (20. Dezember 2008)

Wird Warhammer genug weiterentwickelt?

Im Moment ja! In der Zukunft...  Frag die Entwickler! Wer soll dir das hier beantworten können?

Die Screens in dem besagten Thema ist ein Bug und nicht die Spielgrafik, wenn der Fehler behoben wurde.


----------



## Mies (20. Dezember 2008)

Also Patches kommen schon öfters und auch gute Patches 

habe zwischenzeitlich n paar Wochen pause gemacht jedoch nach "dem" Patch k.A mehr welcher habe ich wieder angefangen da viele Änderungen vorgenommen wurden,auch zum Interface der Performance usw. ebenfalls gibt es viele Events und tägliche News auf der Homepage

Die Server sind gut besucht(zumindest die 3 größten dt.)

MfG

behaltet Rechtschreibfehler


----------



## Syane (20. Dezember 2008)

Denke auch das es noch lange "Überleben" wird wenn man das so nennen will ...

Auf die Posts von enttäuschten und zurückkehrenden WoW Spielern würd ich absolut nichts geben...denn diese Leute wünschen sich genau ein WoW2 wo sie von anfang an dabei sein können um richtig "abzur0x0rn"...Tja riesen enttäuschung denn das ist es nicht.

Und nochmal wer behauptet Warhammer sei ein WoW zwei der redet mist und hat das spiel warscheinlich nichtmal bis lvl 30 gespielt. 

Und manchmal verstehe ich die Leute nicht ...in anderen Threads wird geheult "Wähhh andauernd wird gepatcht ect ...immer nen fix usw." und dann hör ich das leute behaupten da tut sich nichts =)

Warhammer wird oft und gut gepatcht ...neue Inhalte ...sehr oft events aller Eisenund stahl ect ..jezt das Zwergenbier fest gedönst *saufen halt*   Hier wird sich Mühe gegeben ...

Die grafik ist halt ne verbesserte WoW Grafik ..und ausreichend ...halt für Massenschlachten.


----------



## pvenohr (20. Dezember 2008)

Man braucht sich doch nur den Umfang der Patchnotes anschauen und die Mehrzahl der Spieler schienen mit den letzten Patches auch zufrieden zu sein (von der Performance mal abgesehen).


----------



## Thront (20. Dezember 2008)

um himmels willen... 

eigentlich sollte ich mich garnicht aufregen.. bei einem user der sich "kopfabdunoob" nennt kann man einfach nicht viel intellekt erwarten. 
das wäre so als wenn man sich darüber ärgert das einem sein meerschweinchen keinen tee kocht.

aber als ich dann gelesen hab was herr "kopfabdunoob" hier geschrieben hat... also da musst ich dann doch intervenieren



kopfabdunoob schrieb:


> Hallo,
> kann man zur Zeit davon ausgehen, dass Warhammer Online noch eine Zeit (Jahr oder so) weiterentwickelt wird und sich so ein Wechsel zu dem Spiel überhaupt noch lohnt.
> 
> Überall liest man von mittlerweile vielen enttäuschten Spielern und ein zweites Wow (Von der Spielerzahl) wird es wohl nicht mehr werden. Age of Conan wurde im letzten Halben Jahr kaum weiterentwickelt und ist langsam sehr langweilig. Will bei Warhammer nicht wieder den Fehler machen auf ein schnell zusammengeschustertes Spiel zu setzen, dass die Qualitativen Maßstäbe in Weiterentwicklung und Langlebigkeit nicht erfüllt.




... man sollte es einfach mal auf sich wirken lassen... der ex-wow-schurkenspieler "kopfabdunoob" möchte nicht wieder übereilt einen spielkauf eingehen. zu oft haben ihn schlechter support, verwaschene texturen, fehlender content und schlechtes gameplay in die harte wirklickeit zurückgeholt. 

seit seinem rauswurf aus WoW (er beschimpfte einen gm als "deine mutter ist ein kackboon") ist ihm dieses schon so eingige male wiederfahren.
das ist sehr bitter, war WoW doch innovativ, erfrischend anders und für ihn mehr als bloßer zeitvertreib. all die schöne zeit in den vielen bgs, seine unnachahmbaren krits und sein epic-equip... alles nur noch erinnerung. eine passion deren unnachahmlichen zauber andere erst einmal nachahmen sollen!

aber da war ja noch age of conan- ein spiel eines wahren babaren würdig! 
leider wurde dieser zauber gebrochen... der ex-schurke "kopfabdunoob" entsprach nicht den richtlinien der firma funcom- diese bösen menschen schreiben doch tatsächlich "ab 18" auf die packung. 
und weil "kopfabdunoob´s" gesetlicher vorstand (kurz auch "mama"genannt) aus jugendschutzgründen damit nicht einverstanden war zerbrach der traum von einer ruppigen barbaren-existenz.

aber wieder keimte hoffnung: das warhammer-spiel !  

aber dieses spiel bewies sich als unwürdig, war man doch die grafische pracht eines WoW gewöhnt! dynamische schatten, feinste texturen, 59343 polygone in einem einzigen nachtelfen ohr...



kopfabdunoob schrieb:


> Ist viel gemacht worden und die Grafik mittlerweile hoffentlich auf akzeptablen Niveau? Einige Screenshots (im verwasche texturen thread) sind ja wirklich grausam und erinnern an die ersten 3D Spiele, die vor 10 Jahren rausgebracht wurden. Die sind wohl nicht repräsentativ oder was soll man davon halten?




nochmal zum genießen:





kopfabdunoob schrieb:


> *Einige Screenshots (im verwasche texturen thread) sind ja wirklich grausam*




komisch.. war doch gerade dieser thread repräsentativ! hier wollten wir warhamm´ler uns beweisen! posten um der welt zu zeigen das unser game das genialste ist !






nun gut.. eine bitte:

bitte suche weiter, lass die finger von warhammer... es ist schlecht! es ist grauenhaft! es hat eine veraltetete, wiederliche grafik und einen support der seinen name nicht wert ist. 

es wird nichts gemacht an dem game und herr jacobs und EA planen schon das runterfahren der server. 

kurzum:

für dich, oh hoher "kopfabdunoob" ist dieses game viel zu 


schlecht..... !


----------



## Gloti (21. Dezember 2008)

Die ersten 3D Spiele kamen vor 10 Jahren raus? Hm... man lernt nie aus.


----------



## Godfather Himself (21. Dezember 2008)

@ Thront: spüre ich da eine leichte erregung ;-) ? Klasse Text. Ist dieser Thread gar nicht wert!


----------



## Rorret (21. Dezember 2008)

Thront schrieb:


> .......... feinste texturen, 59343 polygone in einem einzigen nachtelfen ohr...



ich mußte derbst lachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (21. Dezember 2008)

LoL Thront. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Holy_strike (21. Dezember 2008)

Hehe Thront schön gemacht, wenn auch etwas barsch...


----------



## Mr. Yes (21. Dezember 2008)

kopfabdunoob schrieb:


> Hallo,
> kann man zur Zeit davon ausgehen, dass Warhammer Online noch eine Zeit (Jahr oder so) weiterentwickelt wird und sich so ein Wechsel zu dem Spiel überhaupt noch lohnt.
> ...




Ne lohnt sich nicht für dich!

Bleib bei was auch immer  und verschone WAR mit deiner Anwesenheit!

cu Yes


----------



## Adakahn (21. Dezember 2008)

Na eigentlich wollt ich ja nix Schreiben, aber manch Kommentar hier zwingt einen ja dazu.

punkt 1. WAR ist nicht WoW das stimmt und der Grunddafür ist das es vielmehr PvP bietet als PvE und man mit PvP viel schneller LvLt als mit Questen.
punkt 2.Allerdings ist WAR ein stück näher an WoW ran gerückt. Warum? Damit man Leute ins Open RvR bekommt hat man Kurzerhand O-RvR Belohnungen eingeführt, was ungefähr gleich Zieht mit Arena Sets von WoW. Als folge davon hat man nun jeden Itemgeilen Junki ins O-RvR gezogen, da man da ja viel einfacher an die (lila-Rooxxxer) Items ran kommt. Die Konsequenz die daraus entsteht : Es rennen die gleichen Penner wie in WoW rum die mit Ihren Items angeben und das gefühl haben sie sind die Oberroxxer weil sie ein Lila set haben das jeder Esel holen kann.

Fazit: WAR ist ein solides Spiel, aber einen grossen unterschied zu WoW gibts nicht, abgesehen von RvR aspekt und dem Berufsystem.

Ach ja bevor hier nun wieder sprüche kommen , ich Spiele WAR und ich hab nen 40er Char also denke ich, ich weiss was in War läuft. Jeder der sich mal WAR und WoW genauer ansieht wird ziemlich schnell Merken das sich die beiden Spiele gar nicht mal so Unähnlich sind- WoW ist mehr auf PvE ausgelegt und WAR ist mehr auf PvP fixiert, aber eines haben beide gemeinsam, nämlich die Itemjagdt. Wer besser Equipt ist hat nen Riesen vorteil, jedoch muss man bei WAR aufpassen denn hier kommts vermehrt aufs Teamplay an, als bei WoW.

das die Fakten. Zumindestens wenn man die Warheit sieht.


----------



## Mr. Yes (21. Dezember 2008)

Adakahn schrieb:


> ...
> Fazit: WAR ist ein solides Spiel, aber einen grossen unterschied zu WoW gibts nicht, abgesehen von RvR aspekt und dem Berufsystem.
> ...




Hast du einen Knall?

Klingt wie: "Das Lied kenn ich,aber mit anderem Text und anderer Melodie!"

Man man, überlegt mal was ihr hier so schreibt!

cu Yes


----------



## Rorret (21. Dezember 2008)

Adakahn schrieb:


> Na eigentlich wollt ich ja nix Schreiben, aber manch Kommentar hier zwingt einen ja dazu.
> 
> punkt 1. WAR ist nicht WoW das stimmt und der Grunddafür ist das es vielmehr PvP bietet als PvE und man mit PvP viel schneller LvLt als mit Questen.
> punkt 2.Allerdings ist WAR ein stück näher an WoW ran gerückt. Warum? Damit man Leute ins Open RvR bekommt hat man Kurzerhand O-RvR Belohnungen eingeführt, was ungefähr gleich Zieht mit Arena Sets von WoW. Als folge davon hat man nun jeden Itemgeilen Junki ins O-RvR gezogen, da man da ja viel einfacher an die (lila-Rooxxxer) Items ran kommt. Die Konsequenz die daraus entsteht : Es rennen die gleichen Penner wie in WoW rum die mit Ihren Items angeben und das gefühl haben sie sind die Oberroxxer weil sie ein Lila set haben das jeder Esel holen kann.
> ...




mann, mann, mann - manche legen sich ihre argumente immer so zurecht, wie sie se gerade brauchen! was für nen stuss du schreibst....unglaublich! klar - sind beides mmo´s im fantasy-genre. aber ein ferrari und nen käfer sind ja auch beides autos......tz, tz, - boh glaubze manche leute, da könnt man am liebsten mitm knüppel....


----------



## Adakahn (21. Dezember 2008)

Warum gleich so Aggresiv??

Dan sag mir mal wo die wirklich grossen Unterschiede sind ausserdenen die ich schon genannt habe??


----------



## Enos (21. Dezember 2008)

Genau!!!!! Das auch Fast Alle immer Weinen müssen wenn mann mal was Fragt Bzw was Sagt über ein Game.Am besten gleich zur der Mami Laufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Atroniss (21. Dezember 2008)

Adakahn schrieb:


> Fazit: WAR ist ein solides Spiel, aber einen grossen unterschied zu WoW gibts nicht, abgesehen von RvR aspekt und dem Berufsystem.



ein Unterschied zwischen Fisch und Fleisch ist nicht so groß beides kann man essen und kaufen.


----------



## Thurgom (21. Dezember 2008)

Hier mal ein Screen, den ich gestern im RvR gemacht habe. Unten standen ca. 2 WB's Order und die FPS waren bei 40.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So schlecht ist die Grafik nicht, finde ich...


----------



## Efgrib (21. Dezember 2008)

bugs zu fixen und features die seit jahren in andren spielen standard sind (vernünftiges chatsystem etc.) einzuführen sind keine weiterentwicklung, sondern dinge die vor release erledigt hätten werden sollen. bis jetzt gibts bei war keine weiterentwicklung sondern immer noch entwicklung und fertigstellung von eigentlich für den release versprochener feature (fehlende klassen, städte). wenn ich mir so die patchnotes anschaue finde ich da 90% bugfixes und balancegeschraube und 10% nachreichen von features die wir in der beta 1 schon gefordert haben....
man kann das ganze natürlich auch als fanboy sehen und behaupten das wäre weiterentwicklung und fröhlich dafür zahlen, aber das muss jeder selbst entscheiden.

ich werd war genau wie aoc erst dann wieder anschauen, wenn alle versprochenen features im spiel sind und die gröbsten bugs beseitigt sind, bei aoc könnte es im januar/februar so weit sein, mal schaun wie langs bei war dauert... bei tabula rasa kommen jetzt die pau's die wurden uns das erste mal ende der beta als inhalt des ersten contentpatches versprochen, nun ja was aus dem spiel wird, ist ja nun bekannt...

wer weiterhin für unfertige produkte abogebühren entrichten will - bitte sehr. aber dann wundert euch nicht wenn sich in der branche nix ändert und kunden nachwievor erst zahlende betatester sind...


----------



## lingaru (21. Dezember 2008)

Warhammer wird weiterentwickelt, der Support ist ansprechend und gut über Grafik lässt sich streiten, aber wenn ich mir WoW-Screens (nach fast 4 Jahren Spielzeit) ansehe, dann komme ich mir persönlich so vor, als wenn ich eine Tüte Gummibärchen reinschaue, die geschmolzen sind. Nach langer Zeit ist man nicht mehr so empfänglich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



War ist defintiv auch weniger Itemgebunden. In WoW merkte man Unterschiede im Equip extrem deutlich, was einen zum "häufigen Onlinesein um mithalten zu können" gezwungen hat. Damals war ich noch Schüler, da hatte ich die Zeit für so etwas. Heute finde ich defintiv weniger Zeit intensiv eine Runde zu spielen. In War logge ich auch nach 2-3 Monaten ein und bin nicht ausser Konkurrenz. 

Traurigerweise - oder je nach Lage - schöner Weise ist War stark abhängig von der Community und deren Einsatz. Allgemein fordert War gewisse Eigeninitiative. WoW gibt einen klaren roten Faden vor. Levele, besuche Instanz X, hole dir Set A um an B zu kommen, tue dafür X Y Z wobei diese Buchstaben frei mit Aktionen wie Farmen, Rufgrinden, udg belegt werden können. War baut darauf, das die Spieler ihr Spiel selber zu dem machen, was es ist. Der Entwickler stellt die Plattform. Die Aktion kommt dann von einem anderen Pool. Uns.
Allianzen müssen entstehen, Kommunikation ist hier ein großes Stichwort um das Kampagnengeschehen voran zu treiben. Viele die auf MaxLevel sind denken sich "und nun?" Rufrang Egofarmen und Solo in SZ Gruppen gehen, oder twinken. Witzigerweise über das Spiel schimpfen und dann wundern das dadurch soetwas passiert.

Verteufelt mich um Himmels Willen nicht wegen zwei Argumenten die hier offensichtlich von mir durchschimmern könnten:
Ich versuche hier nicht die War-Com zu beleidigen, sondern ich gebe das wieder wie es momentan auf meinem beiheimateten Server der Fall ist.
Zum anderen will ich hier WoW nicht schlecht reden. Es wäre sinnfrei. WoW hat sich gemacht, es hat den Markt für ein riesiges Publikum geöffnet und die Manager die dieses Projekt vorantreiben sind sicherlich nun gemachte Männer. Den Erfolg will ich WoW nicht schlecht machen.  Ich hänge WoW nur eines an. Klischeebeladen gesagt: WoW erschafft sich seine Zombies, die das machen was der Entwickler vorgibt. Sie sind es gewohnt geleitet und für dieses Verhalten belohnt zu werden. Das kann man sehen wie man will, aber irgendwo fällt dann etwas weg. Die Bereitschaft von einem selbst. NA. Die Entwickler müssen die Leute mit Pixelzielen dazu bewegen ins zu RvR gehen. Traurig.

Ich schweife womöglich zu stark vom Thema ab. 
Die Quintessenz meiner Aussage ist diese: War ist das, was du und viele andere daraus machen.

Ich setze mir keinen Heiligenschein auf. Vielleicht bin ich da auch nicht besser. Aber ich konnte meine Gedanken hier anbringen und das hat für mich gezählt.

Wünsche noch wohl zu ruhen,
Lin


----------



## everblue (21. Dezember 2008)

Selbst habe fast 4 Jahre wow gezoggt und dacht es kann nix besseres geben, aber dann war Warhammer da.

Jo bin Wow Fanboy und muss natürlich Warhammer schlechtreden, gesagt getan, bin über alles hergezogen was nicht Perfekt war, doch musste jedesmal festellen, dass Warhammer schneller gepatcht und Probleme schneller beseitigt wurden als ich flamen konnte. 

Irgendwann hab ich mir gedacht Spiel das Game mal selber, seitdem bin ich kein wow-Fanboy mehr.

Warhammer bietet für mich einfach mehr und das nach nur 3 Monaten.


Waaagh !!! Es gibt nix besseres.


----------



## Tonen (21. Dezember 2008)

Schönes Pwned! Thront =)

So mag ich das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@ topic

Nein WAR wurde noch nie gepatched und wird nach Weihnachten abgeschaltet.


----------



## Thurgom (21. Dezember 2008)

lingaru schrieb:


> Traurigerweise - oder je nach Lage - schöner Weise ist War stark abhängig von der Community und deren Einsatz.
> 
> Verteufelt mich um Himmels Willen nicht wegen zwei Argumenten die hier offensichtlich von mir durchschimmern könnten:
> Ich versuche hier nicht die War-Com zu beleidigen, sondern ich gebe das wieder wie es momentan auf meinem beiheimateten Server der Fall ist.
> ...



Ganz meine Meinung.

"War ist das, was du und viele andere daraus machen."

Leider Gottes machen aber viele GAR NICHTS dafür, dass WAR sich zum positiven hin entwickelt. Mir kommt es teilweise echt so vor, als ob die Communitiy momentan noch aus 80% WoW/PvE-Spielern besteht, die einfach den Unterschied zwischen einem PvE-Spiel und einem RvR-Spiel nicht kennen. Im Moment geht es doch dauerhaft nur um Items und RP farmen bis der Arzt kommt. Anstatt den KRIEG(WAR) zu suchen und den Feind zu bekämpfen, reist man lieber durch die Weltgeschichte und versucht möglichst ohne Widerstand, blau oder rot gewordene SfZ's wieder einzunehmen. 

Anstatt mal ein wenig taktischer und überlegter zu spielen, geht man sich entweder aus dem Weg oder man sammelt eine maximale Anzahl an Spielern, die dann stundenlang sinnlos durch die Gegend zergen und sich dann noch über "Lags" aufregen. Anstatt sich zu verteilen um die Kämpfe auf mehrere Positionen/Karten zu verlagern, maschiert man lieber IMMER mit dem Zerg zum nächsten Ziel, was gerade die Farbe gewechselt hat, um ja keinen RP auszulassen... Anstatt mal mit kleinen Grüppchen oder Stammgruppen ernsthafte, ausgeglichene Kämpfe zu suchen, farmt man lieber weiter RP's um möglichst schnell den passenden RR für das IMBA-RR-Equip zu erreichen.

Und ich bin auch der Meinung, dass WAR noch einiges verbessern kann/muss... besonders die Stabilität des Clients und der Server und einige spielmechnaische Dinge. Dennoch ist WAR im Vergleich zu anderen "frisch releasten" Spielen wirklich sehr gelungen und hat kaum noch "Bugs", die wirklich nennenswert sind. Aber so Leute wie Efrgrib, die so einen Schwachsinn hier schreiben und wahrscheinlich genau zu dem Typ Spieler zählen, die das Spiel momentan so "langweilig" machen, regen mich einfach nur auf... Wenn jeder Spieler hier deine Einstellung teilen würde, könnte sich WAR nie weiterentwickeln, weil die Entwickler gar nicht die Möglichkeit haben Patches und andere Spielinhalte zu entwickeln. Entweder ist WAR dein erstes MMO, oder du hast einfach nur überhaupt keine Ahnung... Wahrscheinlich gibt es für dich in WAR einfach zu wenige EPIXxXe oder Imba-Waffen, die den Gegner in 2 Sekunden wegNUKEN... gl&hf in PvE-Pixel-Item-farm-Spielen und komm bitte nie wieder.


----------



## heretik (21. Dezember 2008)

kopfabdunoob schrieb:


> Hallo,
> kann man zur Zeit davon ausgehen, dass Warhammer Online noch eine Zeit (Jahr oder so) weiterentwickelt wird und sich so ein Wechsel zu dem Spiel überhaupt noch lohnt.
> 
> Überall liest man von mittlerweile vielen enttäuschten Spielern und ein zweites Wow (Von der Spielerzahl) wird es wohl nicht mehr werden. Age of Conan wurde im letzten Halben Jahr kaum weiterentwickelt und ist langsam sehr langweilig. Will bei Warhammer nicht wieder den Fehler machen auf ein schnell zusammengeschustertes Spiel zu setzen, dass die Qualitativen Maßstäbe in Weiterentwicklung und Langlebigkeit nicht erfüllt.
> ...



Was genau wird denn an anderen MMORPGs weiterentwickelt? Alle Jahre wieder den selben Content durchgekaut aber mit 10 Leveln mehr wiederholen? Neue Instanzen mit derselben Ausrüstung aber höheren Stats? Paar neue Skins?

Aber schön zu wissen dass die ersten 3D-Spiele vor 10 Jahren rausgekommen sind... Man lernt nie aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Übrigens kann man ein MMORPG durchaus so lange spielen, bis es einem keinen Spaß mehr macht. Die Dinger dienen nämlich nicht ausschließlich als virtueller Ersatz für echtes Leben... einfach mal durchspielen ohne sich ein Leben lang an seine lila Pixel zu binden geht durchaus auch.


----------



## trippleass gnom (21. Dezember 2008)

Ich denke du solltest Warhammer keine Chance geben, da es letztendlich noch schlechter als Age of Conan geworden ist. Einige Dinge sind zwar wirklich sehr schön (UI und auch mehr Endcontent), aber dennoch sind die meisten Eigenschaften eher negativ:

Zum einen ist die Grafik rückständig und entspricht nicht mehr den heutigen Maßstäben.
Der Sound/Musik ist sehr schwach. Manchmal gar keine Sounduntermalung. Kannst die ganze Zeit Internetradio laufen lassen.
Der Encontent ist buggy und die Server schmieren ständig ab.
Die Community ist aggresiv und hält scheinbar nix von ihrem eigenen Spiel (siehe Posts) in diesem Thread.

Fazit: Warhammer hat gute Ansätze und einige gut Ideen verwirklicht, ist  aber dennoch keine 20-30€ wert. Ich würde auf neue Entwicklungen im MMO-Markt warten und das Geld jetzt (in so unsicheren Zeiten) für gute Neuentwicklungen zurückhalten und sparen.
Nächstes Jahr wird Warhammer bestimmt noch was weiterlaufen, aber eine starke Weiterentwicklung ist wohl kaum anzunehmen. Selbst die ganzen geplanten Hauptstädte werden es wohl nie ins Spiel schaffen.


----------



## gnarf892 (21. Dezember 2008)

Meine güte WAR is noch nciht mal ganz ein viertel Jahr raus und schon meinen alle zu wissen was kommt und wies endet. Nur weil ein Apfel runterfällt geht der ganze Baum hopps.


----------



## heretik (21. Dezember 2008)

Warum genau kommst du eigentlich immer wieder zum Abkotzen über das Spiel hierher, Dreiarschgnom? Sonst wirklich überhaupt nix zu tun?

"Eine starke Weiterentwicklung ist wohl kaum anzunehmen"... is klar, wurde ja auch in den letzten Wochen kaum was getan. Und dass mit den Hauptstädten nicht mehr zu rechnen ist weißt du selbst ja sicher am besten.

Lass doch einfach die Leute von der Weiterentwicklung des Spiels reden, die es auch noch spielen. Deal?


----------



## Noktyn (21. Dezember 2008)

zurück zum thema: ich bin jetzt kein hardcore zocker, spiele wann ichs schaffe war und bin mit dem spiel an sich eigentlich zufrieden. die grafik gefällt mir, die klassen sind meiner meinung nach gut gelungen weil sie feste rollen haben und davon nicht abweichen können. ein tank wird auch mit einer zweihandwaffe niemals so viel dmg wie ein nahkampf dd oder caster machen. bezüglich der performance kann ich nicht so viel zu sagen. jedoch seit dem performance patch laufen schlachten wesentlich flüssiger bei mir. 

insgesamt ein gelungenes game was sich bestimmt noch ein paar jahre halten wird - meine meinung


----------



## lingaru (21. Dezember 2008)

Ich dachte meine oben getroffene Aussage war klar definiert.
Die meisten Leute die War spielen lassen euer geliebtes WoW in Ruhe.
Ich ringe WoW höchste Akzeptanz und Toleranz ab. Das Game hat wie oben beschrieben den Markt eröffnet - es hat das MMO Massentauglich gemacht. Stupide ausgedrückt. Es hat mich auch sehr lange gefesselt. 

Die Leute werden nie aufhören und versuchen das gegenüber schlecht zu machen. Scheint so im menschlichen Bewusstsein verankert. Dann tut das auch. Aber niveauvoller bitte.

Lg, Lin


----------



## Carthos (21. Dezember 2008)

Ich hab noch kein Spiel gesehen, um das sich die Entwickler so intensiv gekümmert haben wie WAR. Fast jeden Tag kommt ein Patch mit Verbesserungen. Da könnte man natürlich meinen, dass das Spiel buggy wäre, das ist aber nicht der Fall. Natürlich gibt es Bugs, welches Programm ist schon bugfrei, aber sie tauchen selten auf und sind auch nicht sonderlich schlimm. Die Grafik ist kein Reisser, aber das Design der Figuren undd er Rüstungen finde ich äusserst gelungen, viel Liebe zum Detail. Mit einem Herr der Ringe kann es nicht mithalten, die Landschaften sind meist braun-grau. Aber was erwartet man von einer Welt, in der seit wasweißichwievieljahren Krieg herrscht? Permanent kommen Patches, die vor allem das open RvR verbessern, wo mitlerweile richtig die Post abgeht. Besseres PvP bekommt man nirgendwo sonst und ich kann jedem dieses Spiel wärmstens empfehlen.


----------



## joekay (21. Dezember 2008)

Wieso geht man davon aus, dass ein Spiel kein Erfolg ist wenn es keine 11 Mio Spieler hat?

Jacobs meinte das Spiel braucht 500k um erfolgreich zu sein. 600k sinds angeblich. Da wir nun wissen, dass es für den Hersteller erfolgreich ist, kann man davon ausgehen, dass es auch weiterentwickelt wird um diese Zahl zu halten und/oder auszubauen.

Bezüglich Grafik ist es klar, dass Abstriche gemacht wurden. Immerhin sollen die Rechner auch die Grafik UND viele Spielecharaktere mit allem was dazugehört gleichzeitig verkraften. Zudem waren MMOs mit Mördergrafik bisher weniger erfolgreich, wieso also auf diesen Zug aufspringen? Die Spieler wollens offenbar so.

Der TE meinte man ließt nur schlechtes über WAR. Tja, die zufriedenen Spieler schreiben nicht zwangsläufig einen Forenbeitrag, schon mal daran gedacht? Schau mal ins offizielle WoW Forum, wenn du danach gehst wieviele Posts Kritik enthalten, müsstest dich eigentlich fragen warum WoW noch nicht in der Senke verschwunden ist.


----------



## Mirco (21. Dezember 2008)

Also die frage beantwortet sich doch im mom noch von alleine wenn man ein aktiver WAR Spieler ist!
Also JA oder was sind die ganzen PAtches und so weiter die immer draufgespielt werden ?!?!?!?!??!?!??!?!??!?!??!?!?
ich weiß es! ihr doch auch.


http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=XeFnyBeyv4c


----------



## Sam28 (21. Dezember 2008)

Es sind neue Klassen in Planung, neue Hauptstädte können auch noch kommen, seitdem das Spiel aufm Markt ist wird andauernd gepatcht, Bugfixes und Verbesserungen bei denen auf die Community auch gehört wird, gibt es laufend.
Events gabs bisher auch jeden Monat eines, scheinen also öfter zu kommen.
Derzeit sieht die Zukunft für Warhammer sehr vielversprechend aus, wenn Mythic so weitermacht wie bisher wird es eines der besten MMORPGs die es gibt.


----------



## Rorret (21. Dezember 2008)

Efgrib schrieb:


> bugs zu fixen und features die seit jahren in andren spielen standard sind (vernünftiges chatsystem etc.) einzuführen sind keine weiterentwicklung, sondern dinge die vor release erledigt hätten werden sollen. bis jetzt gibts bei war keine weiterentwicklung sondern immer noch entwicklung und fertigstellung von eigentlich für den release versprochener feature (fehlende klassen, städte). wenn ich mir so die patchnotes anschaue finde ich da 90% bugfixes und balancegeschraube und 10% nachreichen von features die wir in der beta 1 schon gefordert haben....
> man kann das ganze natürlich auch als fanboy sehen und behaupten das wäre weiterentwicklung und fröhlich dafür zahlen, aber das muss jeder selbst entscheiden.
> 
> ich werd war genau wie aoc erst dann wieder anschauen, wenn alle versprochenen features im spiel sind und die gröbsten bugs beseitigt sind, bei aoc könnte es im januar/februar so weit sein, mal schaun wie langs bei war dauert... bei tabula rasa kommen jetzt die pau's die wurden uns das erste mal ende der beta als inhalt des ersten contentpatches versprochen, nun ja was aus dem spiel wird, ist ja nun bekannt...
> ...



....sagt der, der nach 4 jahren immer noch ein nicht fehlerfreies spiel spielt, indem nach wie vor viele dinge fehlen, die vor jahren versprochen wurden (ich sag ja nur: housing!) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
merke: wer im glashaus sitzt, sollte nicht mit steinen werfen.....


----------



## joekay (21. Dezember 2008)

Die Verantwortlichen von WAR haben lange vor Release bekanntgegeben, dass es 2 Hauptstädte und 4 Klassen vorerst nicht ins Spiel schaffen. Zeit genug für jeden sich den Kauf nochmals zu überlegen. Es sind somit keine falschen Tatsachen vorgespiegelt worden.


----------



## KleinerSchurke (21. Dezember 2008)

War entwickelt sich meiner Meinung nach sehr wohl weiter. Die Patches die zur Zeit kommen und auch in der Vergangenheit haben wie ich finde das Spiel recht stabil gemacht. Ach und ich glaube sie haben auch vor weiterhin was zu machen schmunzel.

Irgendjemand hat geschrieben das es auf Teamplay ankommt, genau das haben aber diese, ich nenne sie mal "Kreisraider" nicht begriffen und werden es auch nie begreifen. Denk doch aber wenn sie kein rp und Einfluss mehr bekommen werden sie wieder aus dem Spiel verschwunden sein, was diesem nur gut tut :-)))

HF und einfach das spielen was einem Spaß macht und nicht immer über das andere Game meckern, es schadet nur eurer Gesundheit, Blutduck usw. grins Ich mag War halt nu mal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (21. Dezember 2008)

Efgrib schrieb:


> bugs zu fixen und features die seit jahren in andren spielen standard sind (vernünftiges chatsystem etc.) einzuführen sind keine weiterentwicklung, sondern dinge die vor release erledigt hätten werden sollen. bis jetzt gibts bei war keine weiterentwicklung sondern immer noch entwicklung und fertigstellung von eigentlich für den release versprochener feature (fehlende klassen, städte). wenn ich mir so die patchnotes anschaue finde ich da 90% bugfixes und balancegeschraube und 10% nachreichen von features die wir in der beta 1 schon gefordert haben....
> man kann das ganze natürlich auch als fanboy sehen und behaupten das wäre weiterentwicklung und fröhlich dafür zahlen, aber das muss jeder selbst entscheiden.
> 
> ich werd war genau wie aoc erst dann wieder anschauen, wenn alle versprochenen features im spiel sind und die gröbsten bugs beseitigt sind, bei aoc könnte es im januar/februar so weit sein, mal schaun wie langs bei war dauert... bei tabula rasa kommen jetzt die pau's die wurden uns das erste mal ende der beta als inhalt des ersten contentpatches versprochen, nun ja was aus dem spiel wird, ist ja nun bekannt...
> ...




Schon mal daran gedacht, daß dieses Phänomen immer mehr auftritt, weil die Anforderungen immer komplexer werden und es fast unmöglich wird, ein Spiel bugfrei in dem Zustand auszuliefern, wie es eigentlich angedacht war?

Nein? Dann fang mal an zu programmieren, wir sprechen uns dann wieder.

Man sollte nicht immer nur maulen, sondern auch mal überlegen, warum etwas so ist. Ständig steigende Anforderungen, wachsende Kosten zur Realisierung, extrem knapp kalkuliertes Budget, enormer Zeitdruck und eine Komplexität, die inzwischen ihres Gleichen sucht, daß alles sind Faktoren, die hier reinspielen.

Aber träum du nur weiter von bugfreien Spielen, die bei Release immer noch so aussehen, wie es mal angedacht war. Die wirst du in Zukunft kaum noch bekommen. Und das liegt meiner Meinung zum Großteil nicht an irgendwelchen Entwicklern, die einfach mal auf alles scheißen, sondern auch an Entwicklern, die irgendwann einfach merken, daß einiges nicht so klappt wie sie möchten.

Und das kann ich für meinen Teil sehr gut nachvollziehen.

So lang dann unterm Strich nicht wirklich nur Grütze herauskommt, ist das für mich auch in Ordnung. Und im Falle von Warhammer kann ich für meinen Teil behaupten, daß hier der Großteil auch geliefert wurde, der versprochen war. Und ich sehe, daß das Team weiterhin bemüht ist, daß zu fixen, was noch nicht funktioniert.

Eine bugfreie Software von solchem Umfang gibt es nicht. Die gab es nie und wird es nie geben.


----------



## Lurka (21. Dezember 2008)

Adakahn schrieb:


> Warum gleich so Aggresiv??
> 
> Dan sag mir mal wo die wirklich grossen Unterschiede sind ausserdenen die ich schon genannt habe??



Was mich persönlich am meisten geärgert hat war der Kommentar mit den Lila Roxxxors. Du hast, da verwettenich meinen Rechten Arm drauf, nicht ein so Teil ergattern können und weisst über die Stats nicht bescheid. Soviel zu Deinen "Tatsachen", alles andere Spar ich mir, darfste dich jetzt mal selber über die Items etc. informieren. Beim Rest kann ich nur noch "pffft" machen und abwinken, vor allem wenn´s dann noch von einem selbst als Tatsache verkauft wird.
----
Mythic hat die Lizenz bis 2012, und zumindest bis dann besteht WAR und wird weiterentwickelt. Punkt. 2 Sekuden nachdenken machen die Kristallkugel überflüssig.
Und mir kann ein dreiärschiger Trottelgnom noch 100000000000 erzählen WAR währe tot, dann guck ich mir die Server an, und die Fakten sehem definitiv anders aus! 
Immer dasselbe leidige Thema, mit denselben Unwahrheiten und denselben....*ruhig atmen, lass es Dicker*bei jedem MMO was rauskommt. Schlimm.

&#8364;dit: Seit doch mal froh das ein Spiel direkt gepatcht und weiterentwickelt wird, anstatt das z.B. die Bugs wieder über 2 Jahre drin sind wie bei *hust* Blizzard, oder das man hingehalten wird wie von Funcom.


----------



## maxxscho (21. Dezember 2008)

Thront schrieb:


> um himmels willen...
> [...]


Genialst "Thront". 
Jetzt mein Outting......ich spiele WOW...und habe in WAR die Open-Beta und das Probemonat gespielt.
Leider ist bei mird der Funke nicht so recht übergesprungen. Es ist ein fantastisches Game, nur leider fehlte mir irgendwas, ich kann aber nicht sagen was.
Für mich gabs im Freimonat nur einen Kritikpunkt, das war die Performence, war es ein Lagruckeln oder einfach nur Ruckeln? Keine Ahnung. Mein rechner ist jedenfalls stark genug.
Nun meine Frage an alle WAR-Zocker, hat sich in Sachen Performence was getan, ist sie besser geworden??
Ich hatte in Rvr gebieten immer nur so um die 15-20FPS, überall anders ging es so halbwegs. Das ist für mich durchaus ein Kriterium, ich hasse nichts mehr als ein Ruckeln. Die Grafik ist wirklich stimmig und gefällt mir sehr gut und ich spiele mit dem Gedanken, das Game jetzt primär zu spielen.
Alles helft mir bei der Entscheidung, da es auch schließlich auch eine finanzielle Angelegenheit ist. THX!!!!!


----------



## Klos1 (21. Dezember 2008)

Die Performance bei großen Schlachten lässt leider noch zu wünschen übrig


----------



## warri22 (21. Dezember 2008)

Ich denke, wenn du Köpfe abhauen willst solltest du bei Age of Conan, dem z.Z. besten MMO bleiben. 

Wenn du mehr Teamspiel machen willst solltest du zu Warhammer Online wechseln. 

Leider braucht man für WAR keine Skills und deshalb ist dort jeder gleich wie in einem spätsozialistischen MMO, dass jedem Spieler nur geringe Entfaltungsmöglichkeiten gibt. Das hat mir nicht gefallen, genausowenig wie die schlechten Animation. Sieht alles mehr aus wie Kartoffelsäcke, die durch die Umgebung schweben.

WAR ist echt nur zweitklassig im Vergleich zu Age of Conan. Selbst Wow ist wohl besser, da dort absolut nur die Skills und das Equip zählen. Da kannst du dich von "grünen" Noobs abheben und die Arena beherrschen mit deinem Char.


----------



## heretik (21. Dezember 2008)

Jo, alle Leute mit 1337 sk1llz direkt weiter zu AoC oder in die WoW-Arena.


----------



## Efgrib (21. Dezember 2008)

joekay schrieb:


> Wieso geht man davon aus, dass ein Spiel kein Erfolg ist wenn es keine 11 Mio Spieler hat?
> 
> Jacobs meinte das Spiel braucht 500k um erfolgreich zu sein. 600k sinds angeblich. Da wir nun wissen, dass es für den Hersteller erfolgreich ist, kann man davon ausgehen, dass es auch weiterentwickelt wird um diese Zahl zu halten und/oder auszubauen.
> 
> Bezüglich



600k WAREN es ein monat nach release, seitdem hat mythic wohlweisslich keine zahlen mehr genannt ... und mark jacobs himself war es übrigens der als klare zielvorgabe den angriff auf wow vorgegeben hat... auch schön wenn man mal alte threads heir rauskramt und guckt wer da so den fanboi hat raushängen lassen, und dann mal schaut wer davon jetzt immer noch hier aktiv ist... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## joekay (21. Dezember 2008)

maxxscho schrieb:


> Nun meine Frage an alle WAR-Zocker, hat sich in Sachen Performence was getan, ist sie besser geworden??
> Ich hatte in Rvr gebieten immer nur so um die 15-20FPS, überall anders ging es so halbwegs. Das ist für mich durchaus ein Kriterium, ich hasse nichts mehr als ein Ruckeln. Die Grafik ist wirklich stimmig und gefällt mir sehr gut und ich spiele mit dem Gedanken, das Game jetzt primär zu spielen.
> Alles helft mir bei der Entscheidung, da es auch schließlich auch eine finanzielle Angelegenheit ist. THX!!!!!



Bei mir hat 1.1a extrem viel gebracht, viele andere konnten keine Verbesserung feststellen. Die größte Schlacht bisher war eine mit etwa 100 Spielern, der ich ruckelfrei beiwohnen durfte.



Efgrib schrieb:


> 600k WAREN es ein monat nach release, seitdem hat mythic wohlweisslich keine zahlen mehr genannt ... und mark jacobs himself war es übrigens der als klare zielvorgabe den angriff auf wow vorgegeben hat... auch schön wenn man mal alte threads heir rauskramt und guckt wer da so den fanboi hat raushängen lassen, und dann mal schaut wer davon jetzt immer noch hier aktiv ist...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das mit den 11 Mio Spielern in WoW ist auch schon ein weilchen her und seit dem ward nix mehr gehört. Grund zur Sorge?


----------



## Ascían (21. Dezember 2008)

Efgrib schrieb:


> 600k WAREN es ein monat nach release, seitdem hat mythic wohlweisslich keine zahlen mehr genannt ... und mark jacobs himself war es übrigens der als klare zielvorgabe den angriff auf wow vorgegeben hat... auch schön wenn man mal alte threads heir rauskramt und guckt wer da so den fanboi hat raushängen lassen, und dann mal schaut wer davon jetzt immer noch hier aktiv ist...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Letzten Monat 900.000, seit diesem Monat 1 Million, Fehlerquote 5%

Quelle: Waralytics.com


----------



## trippleass gnom (21. Dezember 2008)

Ascían schrieb:


> Letzten Monat 900.000, seit diesem Monat 1 Million, Fehlerquote 5%
> 
> Quelle: Waralytics.com



Das sind nur die "Character" nicht die Accounts. Jetzt teil mal 1Mio durch vielleicht 2 oder 3. Wer weiss wieviele Character bei jedem Account angelegt wurden und welche davon regelmässig gespielt werden.

*Solange keine Zahlen von Myth oder EA kommen, werden die "Aktiven Accounts" deutlich unter den Verkaufszahlen liegen. Wie ich schon mal vor einiger Zeit gepostet habe, wird es nach Analystenschätzung langfristig 200k - 400k wohl werden. *Das hängt aber deutlich auch von anderen MMOs nächstes Jahr ab. Wenn Wow oder jemand anderes besseres PVP eingebaut wird, dürfte es ganz ganz eng werden für Warhammer.

Wenn es "gute" Zahlen wären würde Myth damit werben, so wie es Blizz und andere ja auch machen. Die Zahlen werden im Moment also "schlecht" oder "naja" sein. 

Frag doch mal den Sterntaler. Der gibt mir keine Antwort darauf, obwohl er bestimmt die EU oder zumindest die deutschen Zahlen kennt. Die Xfire-Spieler haben Warhammer Online immerhin bereits zum größten Teil in die Tonne gekloppt oder den Account eingefroren.

Wenn die von GOA Mum hätten und an ihr Spiel glauben würden, würden sie die Zahlen preisgeben.


----------



## Ascían (21. Dezember 2008)

Dreiarschgnom,

die Zahlen sind "guilded characters". Zumindest in meiner Gilde werden höchstens sehr aktiv gespielte Twinks geduldet, da jeder Char den Gildenrang belastet, der nicht gespielt wird. Spieler ohne Gilde tauchen in der statistik sowieso nicht auf, ich schätze mal das werden so 10% sein. Weiter lagen die letzten offiziellen Zahlen bei 800.000+ verlängerten Accounts nach dem Freimonat, wie von EA im Quartalsbericht mitgeteilt. Deine Argumente müssen schon besser werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blood188 (21. Dezember 2008)

ich find das spiel ist gelungen und arbeiten ja auch noch fieberhaft weiter daran


----------



## deccpqcc (21. Dezember 2008)

es bleibt festzuhalten das alle patches der letzten zeit in bezug auf die hauptkampagne genau null gebracht haben.
d.h. der endcontent, die städteraids, sind nach wie vor unspielbar.
man kommt allerhöchstens bis zu den endfestungen vor den hauptstädten. und dort ist dann wegen zonencrashes feierabend, von leeren servern mal abgesehen.

heute ist nun der dritte sonntag wo auf carroburg die kampagne an reikwald wegen der dauercrashes gescheitert ist.
es ist keinerlei verbesserung dieser situation eingetreten.


----------



## Sam28 (21. Dezember 2008)

Die Crashes sind erheblich weniger gewordn, seien es die CtDs oder  die Zonencrashes, auch wenn es sie immer noch gibt.


----------



## Syane (21. Dezember 2008)

hatte glaube ich gut einen Monat ...keinen CTD mehr... aber andere in meiner Gilde meinen sie haben die nochmanchmal ...z.B wenn sie nach Altdorf fliegen ins eltenen fällen.


----------



## joekay (21. Dezember 2008)

Der Hauptcontent des Spiels ist der ewige Krieg und keine popelige Burg alleine wo zufällig ein König drin hockt. ;-)


----------



## heretik (21. Dezember 2008)

deccpqcc schrieb:


> heute ist nun der dritte sonntag wo auf carroburg die kampagne an reikwald wegen der dauercrashes gescheitert ist.
> es ist keinerlei verbesserung dieser situation eingetreten.



Du meinst nachdem wir zuvor schonmal die Imperiumsfestung und erst heute Nachmittag die Elfenfestung eingenommen haben? Bei Reikwald war ich dann schon off, da muss ich dir wohl glauben. Aber "keinerlei verbesserung" ist Mumpitz.


----------



## CRiT0R (21. Dezember 2008)

warri22 schrieb:


> Ich denke, wenn du Köpfe abhauen willst solltest du bei Age of Conan, dem z.Z. besten MMO bleiben.
> 
> Wenn du mehr Teamspiel machen willst solltest du zu Warhammer Online wechseln.
> 
> ...



Kann wer diese aussage bestätigen?


----------



## deccpqcc (21. Dezember 2008)

heretik schrieb:


> Du meinst nachdem wir zuvor schonmal die Imperiumsfestung und erst heute Nachmittag die Elfenfestung eingenommen haben? Bei Reikwald war ich dann schon off, da muss ich dir wohl glauben. Aber "keinerlei verbesserung" ist Mumpitz.



hallo mumpitz, nächstes mal besser lesen.
ich schrieb von reikwald sonntag nachmittag. 3 sonntage nacheinander nicht spielbar durch crashes. ergo=keine verbesserung. andre festungen gingen vorher auch schon.


----------



## HGVermillion (21. Dezember 2008)

CRiT0R schrieb:


> Kann wer diese aussage bestätigen?


Nein, aber warri22 ist halt auch nur ein neidischer WoWler der entweder beleidigt ist weil er dauernd vorgeheult bekommt das sein Schurke wenn er einen sehr schlechten Tag hat mit 12-18k Ambush crits andere in der Arena legt, und nun bei WAR gemerkt hat das man nicht so OP sein kann wie in WoW, was er vergessen hat ist die unterscheidung, bei WAR kann man sich noch besser von "grünen" Nubs abheben indem man sie nämlich einfach platthaut.
Er ist halt ein einsamer Krieger der allen unbedingt zeigen will das nur er alleine Skill hat.



heretik schrieb:


> Du meinst nachdem wir zuvor schonmal die Imperiumsfestung und erst heute Nachmittag die Elfenfestung eingenommen haben? Bei Reikwald war ich dann schon off, da muss ich dir wohl glauben. Aber "keinerlei verbesserung" ist Mumpitz.


Da muss ich leider deccpqcc recht geben heretik, bei uns auf Helmgart läufts inzwischen so, Zone wird gelockt, große Festung wird angegriffen und ich kann eigentlich die Uhr nach stellen das ungefähr 15 min später das entsprechende T4 Gebiet abraucht. Das ganze passiert 3-4 Mal weil ja beim hochkommen der Zone wieder versucht wird die Festung nochmal zu stürmen, und nach einer Stunde wird das T4 wieder zurückgesetzt.


----------



## CRiT0R (21. Dezember 2008)

HGVermillion schrieb:


> Nein, aber warri22 ist halt auch nur ein neidischer WoWler der entweder beleidigt ist weil er dauernd vorgeheult bekommt das sein Schurke wenn er einen sehr schlechten Tag hat mit 12-18k Ambush crits andere in der Arena legt, und nun bei WAR gemerkt hat das man nicht so OP sein kann wie in WoW, was er vergessen hat ist die unterscheidung, bei WAR kann man sich noch besser von "grünen" Nubs abheben indem man sie nämlich einfach platthaut.
> Er ist halt ein einsamer Krieger der allen unbedingt zeigen will das nur er alleine Skill hat.




ja das mit den itmes da muss ich dir recht geben is schon lächerlich das man 100-200std ehre farmen muss in langweiligen bgs damit man mitspielen kann is einfach nur nervend man kann es mit arbeit vergleichen macht auch nur selten spaß^^


aber zum skill das fand ich in wow gar nich so schlecht umgesetzt man hatte schon sehr viele möglichkeiten und mit timing konnte man auch sehr viel reißen bsp Schatten wort tot gegen sheep oder counter von mage in spells setzten das war dann schon nice wenn ein pala ohne bubble viel


----------



## HGVermillion (21. Dezember 2008)

CRiT0R schrieb:


> aber zum skill das fand ich in wow gar nich so schlecht umgesetzt man hatte schon sehr viele möglichkeiten und mit timing konnte man auch sehr viel reißen bsp Schatten wort tot gegen sheep oder counter von mage in spells setzten das war dann schon nice wenn ein pala ohne bubble viel


Das war mal, alleine schon wenn man das Offiziele PvP Forum von WoW ansieht merkt man das, alles was melee ist verteilt kellen die von 8-17k reichen je nach Klasse, und in der OgrimmarArena ist nur noch entscheident welches Team den besseren Burst hat. Generell ist Arena nur noch Burst, kämpfe mit mehr länge als 10 sekunden zeugen dann schon vom Skill des Feindes.


----------



## mezo (21. Dezember 2008)

HGVermillion schrieb:


> Das war mal, alleine schon wenn man das Offiziele PvP Forum von WoW ansieht merkt man das, alles was melee ist verteilt kellen die von 8-17k reichen je nach Klasse, und in der OgrimmarArena ist nur noch entscheident welches Team den besseren Burst hat. Generell ist Arena nur noch Burst, kämpfe mit mehr länge als 10 sekunden zeugen dann schon vom Skill des Feindes.


das ändert nichts an der tatsache dass das wow kampfsystem 100x umfangreicher als das von warhammer ist. das kampfsystem von war entlockt bei mir nicht mal ein müdes lächeln. war einer der hauptgründe wieso ich dann mit warhammer aufgehört habe. der anstatz von warhammer ist aber trotzdem nicht schlecht aber wie man siehr nicht unbedingt sehr erfolgreich


----------



## Tanak (21. Dezember 2008)

Thurgom schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Screen, den ich gestern im RvR gemacht habe. Unten standen ca. 2 WB's Order und die FPS waren bei 40.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




sag mal wie hast du denn deine leisten so angeordnet? das würde mich mal interessieren

und was ist das für ein addon links oben?


----------



## Waz96 (21. Dezember 2008)

ja schon oder^^ 
also es ist halt noch en bissl buggy
wow war am anfang noch mit mehr bugs vollgestopf!!


----------



## heretik (21. Dezember 2008)

deccpqcc schrieb:


> hallo mumpitz, nächstes mal besser lesen.
> ich schrieb von reikwald sonntag nachmittag. 3 sonntage nacheinander nicht spielbar durch crashes. ergo=keine verbesserung. andre festungen gingen vorher auch schon.



Achso, du meinst den Sonntags-Crash von Reikwald, der sich ja im Wesentlichen so sehr vom Samstags-Crash unterscheidet. Musst du ja gleich sagen dass das zwei komplett unterschiedliche Paar Schuhe sind.

Also einfach nur noch am Samstag raiden?


----------



## Areson (21. Dezember 2008)

Also das mit den Spielerzahlen versteh ich jetzt nicht so ganz. Also am Anfang waren es 600k. Die Folge war, überfüllte Server, Warteschlangen und das Klonen von übervölkerten Servern. Jetzt sind es 1 Million Spieler und das Ergebniss sind leere Server, keine Warteschlangen mehr und 3 Server die im Höchstfall mit "mittel" bewertet werden. Alle anderen Server sind tot. 

Sehr seltsam.


----------



## joekay (21. Dezember 2008)

Areson schrieb:


> Also das mit den Spielerzahlen versteh ich jetzt nicht so ganz. Also am Anfang waren es 600k. Die Folge war, überfüllte Server, Warteschlangen und das Klonen von übervölkerten Servern. Jetzt sind es 1 Million Spieler und das Ergebniss sind leere Server, keine Warteschlangen mehr und 3 Server die im Höchstfall mit "mittel" bewertet werden. Alle anderen Server sind tot.
> 
> Sehr seltsam.



Liegt daran, dass die Kapazitäten auf den Servern erhöht wurde. Dadurch wurde aus voll mittel. Hätten sie wohl besser statt des clonings gemacht.


----------



## Ghune (22. Dezember 2008)

Das Spiel ist eigentlich ganz ok, aber nicht wirklich etwas besonderes. Die Grafik vom Spiel ist recht gut, hat aber auch hohe Anforderungen im Vergleich zu WOW, wo auch ne Geforce 3 reicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich selbst stell die Grafik aber meistens eh immer runter, um mir lags und das ganze Zaubereffekte geflimmer zu ersparen, darum kann ich das nicht so gut beurteilen.
Das Spiel ist leider noch voller Bugs, so wie es bei nem neuen Spiel zu erwarten ist und es gibt auch regelmäßig neue patchs, die aber leider stets für jeden beseitigten bug nen neuen dazubringen (was eigentlich in instanzen ganz witzig ist, die gegner benehmen sich immer mal anders *g*).
Eine Verbesserung der Spielstabilität ist mir persönlich nicht aufgefallen, manchmal läufts halt besser und manchmal schlechter in Bezug auf Zonencrashs, Verbindungsabbrüchen und Desktopstürze, allerdings empfinde ich, dass das Spiel bei mir am besten nach dem relese lief, hatte da nie irgendwelche Probleme.
Das Interface ist noch etwas umständlich und hinkt WOW weit hinterher, aber man hat da schon dran gearbeitet und wird sich da sicherlich immer weiter annähern.
Was in dem Spiel leider fehlt sind mehr Möglichkeiten seinen Char durch Items zu gestalten, momentan sieht dort eine Rüstung/WAffe wie die andere aus und im Endgame gibt es momentan nur ne Hand voll ernsthaft zu erreichender Sets.
Das Endgame ist auch so ne Sache, pvm mäßig kann man hier nur ein paar Dungeons mit 1-5 Tage locks aufsuchen, die schnell langweilig und depremierend werden , wenn man seine Items dort farmen möchte (das Problem ist dieser totale drop Zufallsfaktor).
Das RvR ist momentan eiegntlich nur ein im Kreis geraide und das einnehmen von Burgen hat eigentlich gar keinen Wert, da sie ne Stunde später wieder weg sind. Das Gebiete locken dauert meines erachtens auch zu lange und benötigt wirklich viele Spieler und wenn man es dann mal schaffen sollte eine FEstung frei zu schalten, dann gibt nen Zonencrash. Ein bischen mehr Action wäre da nett, aber dafür kann man ja ins Szenario gehen.
Man sollte vielelicht auch erwähnen, dass die Ordnung/Zerstörung aufteilung etwas unausgeglichen ist, oder so kommt es mir auf meinem server (carroburg) zumindest vor. Es scheint auffallend mehr Leute auf der Zerstörungsseite zu geben oder es sind mehr von ihnen im rvr anzutreffen, wie auch immer, ordnung ist etwas im nachteil, aber das ist nicht weiter schlimm, da man sich eh kaum begegnet ^^.
Die Server scheinen seit dem Release imemr leerer zu werden, da es keine Warteschlangen mehr gibt und sich imemr mehr Leute wegen leerer Server beklagen. Ich persönlich kann das von meinem Gilden/Bekanntenkreis aus nur bestätigen (einige haben zu wow gewechselt oder erstmal ganz mit mmorpgs aufgehört), aber vielleicht verstecken die spieler sich ja nur oder warten ein paar monate bis das spiel ausgereifter ist.
Die Community ist so wie in jedem anderem online game auch, viele nette Menschen und viele nervende menschen, die ihre standartsprüche im chat und in foren von sich geben (du wowler, kiddy, wenns dir nicht gefällt kündige dein abo,die klasse ist imba, ect.)
Der support von seiten goas aus ist eher so lala. es gibts zwar gms, aber wenn man tickets schreibt dauert es stunden, bis man eine antwort erhält, die in form einer standart email kommt oder eines freundlichen gms, der aber leider nicht helfen kann oder darf .
letztendlich ist war ein standart mmorpg, wie alle anderen auch, man levelt, man sucht items, tötet mobs oder andere spieler oder chattet einfach nur so herum. bis jetzt ist es noch weit davon entfernt etwas besonderes zu werden, aber es ist ja noch in der entwicklung und vielelicht spielen es ja noch ein paar leute, wenn es denn irgendwann fertig ist und die konkurenz goa /mystic so lange zeit lässt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ellrock (22. Dezember 2008)

warri22 schrieb:


> Leider braucht man für WAR keine Skills und deshalb ist dort jeder gleich wie in einem spätsozialistischen MMO, dass jedem Spieler nur geringe Entfaltungsmöglichkeiten gibt.




Du hast du Rufpunkte zum Skillen, die Meisterpunkte für die drei verschiedenen Skilllinien jeder Klasse und die Skills die deine Klasse automatisch bekommt mit dem Aufstieg . 

Wem das nicht genug ist - weiss ich es nicht. 

Im wesentlichen ist WAR daher ( noch )  sehr ausgewogen insbesondere mit dem Prinzip der Spiegelkassen. 

Nach den Erfahrungen mit DAOC wird Mythic  mit den Addons weitere Skillmöglichkeiten bringen. 

Also Wow hat mit den Skillmöglichkeiten auch nicht auf dem Stand angefangen auf dem es heute ist . 2004 hat in dem Bereich noch nicht viel funktioniert.


----------



## Ellrock (22. Dezember 2008)

joekay schrieb:


> Liegt daran, dass die Kapazitäten auf den Servern erhöht wurde. Dadurch wurde aus voll mittel. Hätten sie wohl besser statt des clonings gemacht.




Also ich spiele War gerne und regelmäßig aber man kann die Tatsache - dass mit dem Erscheinen der Addons im November svon Wow und Hdro schlagartig viele zurück zu ihren bisherigen Spielen gewechselt haben - nicht schön reden mit Servererweitung oder sowas. 

Die offziellen Zahlen sind wohl Verkaufszahlen aber keine aktiven Accounts. Wenn ich so an DAOC denke - dann haben die etwa fünf Jahre nach dem Start mit den Severzusammenlegungen bzw. Clusterung begonnen und nicht zwei Monate nach dem Start.


Das heißt nicht, dass die Spieler  WAR für immer liegen lassen - es ist schon ein sehr gutes Spiel das mit jedem Patch besser wird - aber erstmal sind sie weg. War ist mit starker Konkurrenz gestartet und hat es meiner Meinung nicht geschafft die Spieler auf Anhieb ohne Nachbesserungen zu überzeugen. Diesen Effekt und die Abwanderungsbewegung zu den alten Spielen kann ich  alleine schon gut in meinem Bekanntenkreis sehen. 


Die Stabiliätsphase von war wird wohl nach meiner Einschätzung noch bis Februar gehen - dann werden wohl auch  die restlichen Klassen und zuminest die Hauptstädte angekündigt sein.  Mit den Hauptstädten werden dann weitere Dungeon -Instanzen und anderer Content in den Hauptstädten kommen. 


Etwa im Februar werden wohl auch die Luft aus den Addons sein- dann wird der mmo Markt wieder neu verteilt. Vielleicht hab ich was übersehen - aber interessante neue MMOs sehe ich zur Zeit nicht. Nur dieses koreanische Grinter-Spiel mit der tollen Grafik das im Februar kommen soll . Den Namen habe ich leider vergessen .


----------



## CRiT0R (22. Dezember 2008)

Ellrock schrieb:


> Du hast du Rufpunkte zum Skillen, die Meisterpunkte für die drei verschiedenen Skilllinien jeder Klasse und die Skills die deine Klasse automatisch bekommt mit dem Aufstieg .
> 
> Wem das nicht genug ist - weiss ich es nicht.
> 
> ...




ich glaub er meint mit skill/s/en/ ect das können nich die ausrichtung durch skillpunkunkte^^


----------



## Thoraros (22. Dezember 2008)

Ein Server schafft nun 5000+ Spieler, die gleichzeitig online sein können. Es war einfach falsch, mehrere Server zu stellen und dann auch noch die Kapazitäten zu erhöhen. Deshalb hat man den Eindruck, dass sehr wenige WAR spielen, aber dem ist nicht so. In etwa spielen 750k Warhammer.

Mfg


----------



## Ellrock (22. Dezember 2008)

Thoraros schrieb:


> Ein Server schafft nun 5000+ Spieler, die gleichzeitig online sein können. Es war einfach falsch, mehrere Server zu stellen und dann auch noch die Kapazitäten zu erhöhen. Deshalb hat man den Eindruck, dass sehr wenige WAR spielen, aber dem ist nicht so. In etwa spielen 750k Warhammer.
> 
> Mfg




Wo habt ihr die Zahlen her. Ist das di e Zahl angelegter Accounts. Ich spiele auf zwei Servern - davon einer Mittel und es sind für  EINE Fraktion selten mehr als 700 Spieler anwesend.


----------



## Ascían (22. Dezember 2008)

Ellrock schrieb:


> Wo habt ihr die Zahlen her. Ist das di e Zahl angelegter Accounts. Ich spiele auf zwei Servern - davon einer Mittel und es sind für  EINE Fraktion selten mehr als 700 Spieler anwesend.



Die Zahl angelegter Accounts beläuft sich auf 1.2 Millionen, soviele Boxen wurden nämlich bis November abgesetzt. Die aktuelle Spielerzahl kennt keiner so genau, aber wenn ich mir Middenland angucke ist sie nicht gefallen. Zumindest nicht auf Destroseite -.-


----------



## Long_Wolf (22. Dezember 2008)

CRiT0R schrieb:


> ich glaub er meint mit skill/s/en/ ect das können nich die ausrichtung durch skillpunkunkte^^


Skill. bei WOW.


Das muss ich erstmal sacken lassen.

Bei WoW zählt nur das EQ. Hab ich das aktuellste Season-Set an, und der Gegner grünen Shit, rauch ich den selbst dann noch in der Pfeife wenn ich meinen Kopf nur aufs Keyboard hämmere. Hat der Gegner ein Set 2 Seasons unter mir, dann darf ich immer noch simpel die Finger über die Zahlentasten ziehen, und gewinne. Anspruchsvoller wird es erst wenn beide Seiten etwa auf der gleichen Stufe sind oder maximal ein Set tiefer... 

Das hat GAR NIX mit Skill zu tun...

...und Arena ist gerade mal auf dem selben Niveau wie bei uns die Szenarien, vorgegebene Gegnerzahl, und Attacke. <hust>

Bei Warhammer entscheidet die Zusammenarbeit, und die Koordination. Selbst kleinere Trupps zerlegen die Gegner ohne große Mühe, wenn die Leute nur zusammenarbeiten.


----------



## Teal (22. Dezember 2008)

Long_Wolf schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Bei Warhammer entscheidet die Zusammenarbeit, und die Koordination. Selbst kleinere Trupps zerlegen die Gegner ohne große Mühe, wenn die Leute nur zusammenarbeiten.


Diesen Satz muss ich hier mal ganz dick unterstreichen. Bei WAR gibt es deutlich weniger 1on1-Situationen, als z. B. bei WoW. Das Spiel ist auch nicht wirklich darauf, sondern auf größere Schlachten ausgelegt. Hier zählt dann einfach das Gruppenspiel viel mehr, da man durch das "Schere-Stein-Papiersystem" der Klassen einfach nicht drum herum kommt, um erfolgreich zu sein. Aber das muss erst mal in die Köpfe der Leute, dass man sich in WAR nicht nur als Gruppe, Gilde oder Allianz, sondern letztendlich als Fraktion sehen muss, um die gegnerische Hauptstadt einzunehmen. Und das kann dauern... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wer 1on1s oder ähnliches machen will, wird bei WoW deutlich besser aufgehoben sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toros (22. Dezember 2008)

warri22 schrieb:


> Leider braucht man für WAR keine Skills
> Selbst Wow ist wohl besser, da dort absolut nur die Skills und Equip zählen. Da kannst du dich von "grünen" Noobs abheben und die Arena beherrschen mit deinem Char.



in War zählen Skills und Skill, was ist jetzt besser? Hier kann man sich auch abheben, nur eben mit SKill und das ist nicht so leicht wie mit Equip.




trippleass schrieb:


> Wenn WoW oder jemand anderes besseres PVP eingebaut wird, dürfte es ganz ganz eng werden für Warhammer.



Dafür müsste WoW aber viel ändern und ohne die Items spielt ja dann keiner mehr.


----------



## Teal (22. Dezember 2008)

Zusätzlich zu den zwei Farben pro Ausrüstungsstück gibt es noch massig Trophäen (die man an unterschiedlichen Slots anbringen kann), verschiedene (Gilden-)Umhänge sowie einmalige Standarten pro Server... Man muss dafür allerdings Standartenträger der Gilde sein. Trotzdem darf man so was aber nicht vergessen - immerhin sind die Standarten auch ein Symbol für die eigene Fraktion auf dem Schlachtfeld. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (22. Dezember 2008)

Offtopic entfernt. Bleibt beim Thema.


----------



## Areson (22. Dezember 2008)

Ich glaube das dieses Stein, Schere, Papier System sich eher negativ auf WAR auswirkt. Ein Großteil der WAR Spieler ist von WoW gekommen, weil sie lieber PvP spielen wollten da WAR ja ein PvP/RvR Spiel ist. Das Problem ist aber, dass WAR nicht das PvP bietet, was sich die PvP Spieler von WoW erwartet haben. Ich habe mir das ehrlich gesagt auch anders gedacht. Mir gefällt es z.B. nicht, dass ich mit meinem Maschinisten im 1v1 eigentlich nur weglaufen kann denn sich einem Kampf zu stellen geht eigentlich immer in die Hose. Mein Hexenjäger gegen einen Jünger der 5, 6, 7 lvl unter mir ist. Keine Chance. Der heilt alles weg. Und das kann es nicht sein. Ich hätte mir ein Spiel gewünscht, wo jeder gegen jeden eine wirkliche Chance hat und wo nicht 98% aller Chars eine Warband brauchen um auch mal etwas zu erreichen. Ja, WAR ist ein Gruppenspiel ich weiß, aber ob mir das so gefällt, dass ich ständig 20 Leute brauche um nicht andauernd umgehauen zu werden weiß ich nicht. Von Skill, kann man in WAR auch nicht sprechen. Entweder ich hab Glück und meinem Steinchar kommt ein Scherechar entgegen, dann hab ich gewonnen, egal was ich drücke, oder ich habe pech, wie in 99% der fälle, da ein Maschinist eigentlich gegen keine Klasse eine Chance hat. Aber das haben sich die Leute die wegen dem PvP von WoW zu WAR gewechselt sind so nicht vorgestellt und nun sind sie wieder weg, da niemand Klassen spielen will die allein immer abkacken und das in einem RvR Spiel.


----------



## KleinerSchurke (22. Dezember 2008)

Ghune schrieb:


> [...]


 *Ich vermute du hast mal bis lev. 10 oder so gespielt und schon vor langer Zeit aufgehört, weil irgendwas läuft schief oder wie ich vermute du bist einfach im falschen Spiel *:-)

*HF und so noch ;-)*


----------



## kopfabdunoob (22. Dezember 2008)

Mhmm - es scheint Uneinigkeit darüber zu herrschen ob Warhammer noch ein "große Zukunft" hat. 

Ich bin auch gerade "runes of magic" am testen, aber das ist wohl noch nicht so ganz ausgereift bisher.  Trotzdem schauen ich es mir mal über Weihnachten genauer an. Was mich persönlich immer abschreckt mittlerweile ist einfach, dass ich nur 1 mal in der Woche so in etwa spielen will und dann ist es doch viel Geld was man so ausgibt bei Warhammer Online. Das würde ich zwar machen, aber nur wenn es sich wirklich lohnt. Das ist im Moment (bei dem gezanke hier und den ganzen jammerthreads) noch nicht der Fall.

Gibt es übrigens solche "Opferklassen" wie in Wow z.B. die Jäger oder Hexer, die immer als erste sterben, auch in Warhammer?


----------



## Vatertod (22. Dezember 2008)

kopfabdunoob schrieb:


> Mhmm - es scheint Uneinigkeit darüber zu herrschen ob Warhammer noch ein "große Zukunft" hat.
> 
> Ich bin auch gerade "runes of magic" am testen, aber das ist wohl noch nicht so ganz ausgereift bisher.  Trotzdem schauen ich es mir mal über Weihnachten genauer an. Was mich persönlich immer abschreckt mittlerweile ist einfach, dass ich nur 1 mal in der Woche so in etwa spielen will und dann ist es doch viel Geld was man so ausgibt bei Warhammer Online. Das würde ich zwar machen, aber nur wenn es sich wirklich lohnt. Das ist im Moment (bei dem gezanke hier und den ganzen jammerthreads) noch nicht der Fall.
> 
> Gibt es übrigens solche "Opferklassen" wie in Wow z.B. die Jäger oder Hexer, die immer als erste sterben, auch in Warhammer?




im 1on1 wäre da die zauberin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber du wirst sehn, hier werden gleich alle aufschrein, weil so zerbrechlich wie sie ist, so viel dmg haut sie auch raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 was ich damit sagen will: opfer sind die, die allein gegen ne warband anrennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und runes of magic hab ich auch n paar stündchen angespielt, mal ganz im ernst, das is wie die Flashgames im inet, nett, aber als "richtiges" spiel nicht ernstzunehmen. Grafik etwas besser als pacman, bewegungen wie mitm stock im arsch, aber umsonst und die server rauchen nicht ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ach, und es gibt pvp server inkl. Schurken, die sich tarnen können. Balance der klassen is auch so lala. Also nur für sparfüchse, für alle anderen seh ich z.zt nur warhammer, wow und für RPler Hdro.


----------



## HGVermillion (22. Dezember 2008)

kopfabdunoob schrieb:


> Mhmm - es scheint Uneinigkeit darüber zu herrschen ob Warhammer noch ein "große Zukunft" hat.


Weil es halt keiner weis und du immer eine andere Antwort haben wirst wenn du jemanden fragst. Das ist dasselbe wie mit den WoW ist totschreiern die vom Spiel enttäuscht sind, aber man ganz genau weis das WoW genausolange leben wird wie die Tante auf deren Erbe alle so scharf sind. 
Antworten über die Zukunft eines Spiels braucht ein vernüftiger Mensch eigentlich nicht geben, den ansonsten ist er Spekulant (und wir sehen ja gerade wie sowas endet) oder seine Glaskugel ist im gegensatz zu unserer geputzt und funktioniert.



kopfabdunoob schrieb:


> Gibt es übrigens solche "Opferklassen" wie in Wow z.B. die Jäger oder Hexer, die immer als erste sterben, auch in Warhammer?


Hmm... Jain, es gibt Klassen die aufgrund ihrer Spielmechanik recht schnell im Dreck liegen, wie zb Zauberin/Feuerzauberer oder die Nahkampfklassen, dafür machen die aber auch den entsprechenden Schaden. Aber das eine Klasse nun so gar keine Chancen hat gibts eigentlich nur wenn der Spieler dahinter sein Gehirn mit weniger Watt als eine Glühlampe antreibt.


----------



## Mr. Yes (22. Dezember 2008)

Areson schrieb:


> ...
> Aber das haben sich die Leute die wegen dem PvP von WoW zu WAR gewechselt sind so nicht vorgestellt und nun sind sie wieder weg, da niemand Klassen spielen will die allein immer abkacken und das in einem RvR Spiel.
> ...



Siehst du, und ich glaube, das du den Unterschied PvP vs RvR nicht verstanden hast.
Wenn du allein losziehen willst, dann ist WoW das ultimatve PvP-Spiel für dich.
(Auch im Hinblick auf deine Mißerfolge im 1vs1)

cu Yes


----------



## Teal (22. Dezember 2008)

Mr. schrieb:


> Siehst du, und ich glaube, das du den Unterschied PvP vs RvR nicht verstanden hast.
> Wenn du allein losziehen willst, dann ist WoW das ultimatve PvP-Spiel für dich.
> (Auch im Hinblick auf deine Mißerfolge im 1vs1)
> 
> cu Yes


Das ist leider die (traurige) Wahrheit... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Warhammer lebt eben durch diese Gruppenereignisse. Effektiv wird hier ja der ganze Server gefordert, um erfolgreich zu sein. Da hapert es eben leider noch etwas. Wohl auch darum, weil halt doch die meisten - welche von WoW kommen - durch die Itemisierung dort inzwischen sehr große Egomanen sind...


----------



## Ghune (23. Dezember 2008)

Ich bezweifle stark, dass WoWler größere Egomanen sind als sonstige Menschen...
 So viele Leute brauch man eigentlich nicht, für den Großteil des pvm Inhaltes reicht zb. eine 6 Mann Truppe und auch für den größten Teil des rvr Inhaltes (szenarien und Bo-, Keepkraisgeraide). Problem ist Meines erachtens allerdings, dass man dort eigentlich immer Optimale Gruppen (2tanks,2 heiler, 2 fernkampf dds) benötigt, da dadurch oft Klassen ausgeschlossen werden (müssen). Leider ist das eigentliche RvR im Sinne vom Zonen locken um Festungen und Hauptstädte zu raiden recht "anstrengend".
Das dauert mindestens 3-4 Stunden und ist teilweise absolut langweilig, da man im pvm die ganze Zeit pqs farmen muss und im rvr nicht drum rum kommt dann einfach mal ne Stunde in nem keep oder bo zu stehen , um zu warten, dass was passiert. Da brauch man halt viel Disiplin für und selbst dann wird es vielen irgendwann langweilig und falls man es dann dochmal schaffen sollte, crashen die Server. Das hat nichts mit WoWler Egoismus oder sonst was zu tun, da hat man irgendwann einfach keine Lust mehr drauf. In solchen Fällen wäre es dann wahrscheinlich für den ein und den anderen einfach mal schön mit ein oder 2 Mann irgendwo was reißen zu können, was momentan nicht möglich ist, außer vielelicht als Schleicher (irgendwie finde ich fehlen auch simple Duelle unter der eigenen Fraktion, verstehe nicht, warum es das nicht gibt). Man kann nur hoffen, dass irgendwie etwas geändert wird, um etwas mehr Action in die ganze Sache rein zu bringen. 
Man brauch definitiv gute nerven für das Spiel, ansonsten sollte man lieber auf was anderes umsteigen (es wird gemunkelt, es gäbe auch Bücher mit Seiten und so) und vielelicht noch ein paar Monate warten.
Bin glaube ich irgendwie etwas vom Thema abgekommen , aber egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und ganz ehrlich Leute, hört mal auf immer so über WoW her zu ziehen, ist ja schlimm, ihr tut so, als wäre WoW ein schlechtes Spiel und für jeden Fehler in WAR verantwortlich...


----------



## Teal (23. Dezember 2008)

Ghune schrieb:


> [...]
> Bin glaube ich irgendwie etwas vom Thema abgekommen , aber egal
> 
> 
> ...


Ähm. HALT!
WoW ist definitiv immer noch sein sehr gutes Spiel, es zielt aber in eine ganz andere Richtung. Und das "Problem" bei WoW ist nunmal, dass man da immer neu Items haben *muss* um "weiter zu kommen". Der ganze Itemwahn ist in WAR doch etwas gediegener, und genau das mag ich daran. Eigentlich kümmert es bis zu den Rang 40 Instanzen keinen, was für Equip man hat. Und selbst da kann man sich ja dann die Klamotten anstatt durch PvE auch über RvR holen. Also ist das hier auch schon mal etwas lockerer, da man eben zur Not zweigleisig fahren kann.

Leider hat das aber eben auch viele Ex-WoWler dazu gebracht, WAR wieder zu beenden, da ihnen hier eben das "Suchtpotential" in Sachen Equip fehlt. Oder anders: Wer raided schon gerne andauernd Keeps und BOs ohne dafür belohnt zu werden? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die Spieler waren es in WoW halt einfach gewohnt für jeden - auf gut Deusch - Mist belohnt zu werden. Darum mein Einwurf in dieser Sache... (und ja, ich habe selber jahrelang WoW gespielt, ich kenne die Situation also gut genug. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Ansonsten hat es rein gar nix mit <3 WAR oder </3 WoW zu tun... Die Spiele sind zwar ähnlich aufgebaut, aber dennoch grundsätzlich anders konzipiert. Man neigt halt trotzdem immer wieder zu Vergleichen, weil man halt schon gut 4 Jahre an WoW gewöhnt ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Achja und nochmal zum Equip: Dein einzigen riesen Fehler den ich hier bei WAR noch sehe, ist das man die PvE-Sets deutlich leichter bekommt, als das (eigentlich gleichwertige) RvR-Set... Hier muss dringend noch nachgebessert werden!


----------

